# friction fit cap



## Exabian (Jul 24, 2015)

I have been trying to locate information on how to make a pen with a friction fit. if any one can help or point me in the direction I would truly appreciate it.


----------



## magpens (Jul 24, 2015)

Cap for which pen ?


----------



## Exabian (Jul 24, 2015)

magpens said:


> Cap for which pen ?


  kitless pens. I see some of the kitless pens on here don't use a twist on/off cap but a press on style (friction fit I think is what it is called) I would like to learn how to make one.


----------



## magpens (Jul 24, 2015)

Here is one recent thread that shows a kitless pen with friction fit cap.

You might want to ask Spanx how he did it.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/1st-kitless-133838/


----------

